
Run Integration Tests Through Distelli with Ghost Inspector - ericandres
https://www.distelli.com/blog/running-integration-tests-with-distelli-deploys
======
mansilladev
Having web UI test creation and execution handled by Ghost Inspector makes
life so much better. The blog post makes things look very "code"-y. Just FYI,
to create a Ghost Inspector test you just use the Chrome recorder extension
and the test is created for you.

